# Gaining a Residence Permit



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello,

I am currently a British student studying Marketing BA HONS. After i have finished my Degree i am looking to gain work experience in England and then after a couple of years looking to Emigrate to Cape Town or Pretoria.

I do have to mention i do have a criminal record for Drink driving but im pretty sure every time i have been there someone i have been with has been drink driving anyway !

What is the likelyhood/ease that i would be able to gain a residence permit?

Thanks


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

rozmando said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently a British student studying Marketing BA HONS. After i have finished my Degree i am looking to gain work experience in England and then after a couple of years looking to Emigrate to Cape Town or Pretoria.
> 
> ...


BA is one of the more popular Affirmative Action Degrees in SA, so there lots of them around. especially BA Soc Sc, Journalism ,Marketing and ART.

I would suggest you look at adding a teaching element,especially in Science or Math at senior Level to your studies.

If not, you probably wont get either a work permit or a job.
I gather the waiting time for spouses of SA husbands who have Medical/Essential skills is about two years, so another BA Hons Marketing Foreigner wont have much hope.


----------

